
Aerosol transmission suggested by Covid-19 study finding height increases risk - robotbikes
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.07.13.20152819v1
======
robotbikes
This is a study that consists of surveys of working people to determine
personal factors that contribute to a likelihood of being infected with
COVID-19. One interesting data point suggested that taller people were more
likely to be infected possibly through aerosol vs droplets. Here it is being
discussed on twitter -
[https://twitter.com/jljcolorado/status/1288337248035848193](https://twitter.com/jljcolorado/status/1288337248035848193)

